# ada handicap compliant switch height in motel?



## jimb317 (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there a different height to install switches in a handicap motels room. I was told they have to be mounted at 36" AFF. 
The electrical inspector said 48", recpt. @ 18". But it wasn't up to him to inspect for ADA compliance.
Building Inspector said 42".

I don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I have never looked for that, specifically...but I can't imagine that it wouldn't be in HERE. But I could be wrong


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

jimb317 said:


> Is there a different height to install switches in a handicap motels room. I was told they have to be mounted at 36" AFF.
> The electrical inspector said 48", recpt. @ 18". But it wasn't up to him to inspect for ADA compliance.
> Building Inspector said 42".
> 
> I don't think anyone really knows.


 
I have had the same problem with ADA specs. Plans say one thing, GC says its wrong, inspector says something else. So I just ordered the ADA & ABA handbook. The best priced one was at www.craftsman-book.com
Figure if I can't get the right answer might as well find out on my own.:thumbup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The ADA guidelines are free online. http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm

Related to electrical, This if from NECA-1

_*11.1 Recommended Outlet Mounting
Heights*
Table 3 describes typical mounting heights for various
outlets and control devices. All heights are measured
from finished floor to centerline of device.
These heights comply with the requirements of the
ADAG (American with Disability Act Guidelines).
___________________


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Off subject, but I just quickly looked through a modular the other and all the switches were 36" to center. It looked really odd. Im still waiting on the name of the manufacturer..But does anyone know why this would be??


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MSSI said:


> Off subject, but I just quickly looked through a modular the other and all the switches were 36" to center.


All kidding aside, could this home have been fashoined specially for little people (midgets)? The 36" measurement would also be more comfortable for a person in a wheelchair. The 48" measurement is just about the max limit, according to the ADA book. The 36 would be just about perfect for a wheelchair person, but downright uncomfortable for an able bodied person.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> All kidding aside, could this home have been fashoined specially for little people (midgets)? The 36" measurement would also be more comfortable for a person in a wheelchair. The 48" measurement is just about the max limit, according to the ADA book. The 36 would be just about perfect for a wheelchair person, but downright uncomfortable for an able bodied person.


Did an assisted living home earlier this year and put all the room t-stats at 36", it was more of a hassle to deal with them than the light switches. I'm 6'2" and programming them once the places were furnished was a real task.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> All kidding aside, could this home have been fashoined specially for little people (midgets)? The 36" measurement would also be more comfortable for a person in a wheelchair. The 48" measurement is just about the max limit, according to the ADA book. The 36 would be just about perfect for a wheelchair person, but downright uncomfortable for an able bodied person.


HA,,That was my first thought as well. I really want to get to the bottom of this because its just bugging me. The builder didnt spec out any special provisions and acted like he didnt even care. He just wants us to do the service. 
He doesnt have the house sold yet. I would be real curious to hear some of those comments when showing the house... I would be on the phone with the manufacturer with some major complaints. I am sure this will effect the sale, it looks that odd..


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

MD. You're the best.
Is there anything you don't know how to find?


----------

